# Wheels of my past (New year promise to my wife)



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

First please keep (-)comments to yourself. Me and my wife was going through some pics, and man the thing i had for wheels was crazy . So my promise to her for 2010 stop! 
It started back in Dec. 22, 2007 When i got my Beetle for x-mas, i would be riding and i would get looks from people, some looking like they like the beetle and some looking like wow a dude in a beetle. So is were it all started, so the first set of started it. I had to make look more manly. They are not in any order. some were put on the car and some were not. And there were more but i can't find the pics. 
















































































































































































































































































































































*Here's of the wheel that are on my car now.*


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheels of my past (superbeetleboy)*

are you really that indecisive? or compulsive? 
either way, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you. its nice to have options.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Wheels of my past (hippierob)*

i liked the amg wheels best on your car, but thats just me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheels of my past (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i liked the amg wheels best on your car, _but 
thats just me_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hey now....just saw them on a merc. and thought the same thing...


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Wheels of my past (superbeetleboy)*

You have more wheels than my wife has shoes.








I like the dark ones with chrome trim (not the BBS ones). What are they call?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Wheels of my past (superbeetleboy)*

Wow, that's a lot of wheels... hope you decide on one set and stick to it! And you have a wonderful wife, My Beloved would have handed me my head back after the second or third set...








I like the original VW 5- or 7-spoke wheels. But the 'Vette sawblades would look wicked (with a VW cap)... Also, the black ones...








But please... for the love of all that's holy... no chrome, dude, especially if you're concerned about people thinking, "wow, a dude in a beetle." You _sure _don't want them saying, "wow, a dude in a beetle, _and look at the chrome wheels_..."
Chrome/polished metal = American iron. Not the look you want in a German-descent vehicle... it just doesn't belong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Wheels of my past (Boogety Boogety)*

you're right *NO CHROME* That was in the begining


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Wheels of my past (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Wow, that's a lot of wheels... hope you decide on one set and stick to it! And you have a wonderful wife, My Beloved would have handed me my head back after the second or third set...








I like the original VW 5- or 7-spoke wheels. But the 'Vette sawblades would look wicked (with a VW cap)... Also, the black ones...








But please... for the love of all that's holy... no chrome, dude, especially if you're concerned about people thinking, "wow, a dude in a beetle." You _sure _don't want them saying, "wow, a dude in a beetle, _and look at the chrome wheels_..."
Chrome/polished metal = American iron. Not the look you want in a German-descent vehicle... it just doesn't belong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Unless you're talking about polished lips!!!


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

I counted 29...you apparently have a very patient wife and more money than you know what to do with. If you're that insecure about driving a Beetle and the size of your wenis, go buy a Hummer or something.
What a waste...


_Modified by DSLBUG at 9:23 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_I counted 29...you apparently have a very patient wife and more money than you know what to do with. If you're that insecure about driving a Beetle and the size of your wenis, go buy a Hummer or something.
What a waste...

_Modified by DSLBUG at 9:23 PM 1-13-2010_

WOW


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*

whats your issue?


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_whats your issue?

wow dude. harsh.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*

The issue is your gratuitous insult of someone who, for all you know, owns a wheel store and likes to show off his wheels as advertising...
Or has a friend or twenty-eight who like to swap wheels...
Or maybe, yes, he _has _more money than God, and _likes _to buy wheels...
Or whatever. None of it is your business. Whatever you're ticked off about*, your comment was, as our friend said above, "harsh," and waaaaay out of line.








*Oh, wait, you're from MN, and it's winter, no wonder you're ticked off.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_
What a waste...


...because I'm sure he threw all the wheels out after.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

dslbug's just jealous like the rest of us......
my wheels have been sitting in my living room for the past 7 months collecting dust.....
superbeetleboy is able to change his wheels as often as he changes underwear....then the bastage goes out and photo journals everything.....who wouldnt be jealous?
no hate beetleboy.......got nothin' but love for ya!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't think I was being harsh...more sarcastic than anything. But sarcasm and the intarwebz do not always go well together. I'm certainly NOT jealous, there are only 1 or 2 out of his 29 sets that I would ever consider putting on my car...just not my style I guess. Plus I don't really have much of a thing for wheels, Avus winter wheels, basic 16" Rial wheels for summer and I did buy some Take 5's for cheap that need refinishing. They will become my summers once that happens.
Whatever...I have better things to do than defend some sarcastic comments I made on the internet. The guy can do what he wants, and I can give him crap if I want. Deal with it.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Wheels of my past (superbeetleboy)*

mother of God...


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

^ x2. At least there were no Daisy wheels in there.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (aenima11)*

Have some wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

check post i have my last set for sale now


----------

